# MCSA in Shelton



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm gonna head up and do some recon this evening. Seems they have PPC Matches every Tuesday @ 1730. Never been there but it's a shorter drive than the Marksman in Puyallup. Anybody been? Intereted in meeting up?


----------

